# Crontab



## masterix (10. April 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich mittels SSH auf


```
crontab -e
```

zugreife, wird mir die Crontab des Servers angezeigt.
Meine Frage: Wo genau holt sich crontab -e die Daten? Meine crontab unter /etc/ sieht nämlich komplett anders aus?

Markus


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. April 2005)

Mit "crontab" editierst du lediglich die userspezifischen Einträge des crond.


----------



## masterix (10. April 2005)

ich habe hier einen WindowsSSHClient, und ich möchte die Crontab in einem Editor editieren. Nur wo finde ich die Crontab? Die Dateien in /etc/cron.d/... sind wenig aussagekräftig, da sie nicht mit dem Resultat von crontab -e übereinstimmen...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (12. April 2005)

Die Crontab ist /etc/crontab. Und wenn du per SSH _crontab -e_ auf dem anderen Rechner ausführst, bekommst du natürlich auch die Crontab des anderen Rechners angezeigt und nicht deine.


----------

